# Rubik's Slide simulator



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.file-pasta.com/file/0/rubiks slide.html.txt

Use WASD for the four directions, and KL for counter- and clockwise. Only the medium/hard style on the actual Slide is simulated, which means each rotation must be done 8 times to go back to solved. This is because, as someone told me at Nationals, the easy level on the actual Slide only has 36 possibilities and is thus trivial (and also can be done blindfolded with no memo).

I recommend starting at the easiest difficulties and working your way up, unless you are a puzzle theorist, in which case you should probably start at Pochmann. I have completed the Pochmann level (1 minute 52, but I only did like one full solve) so you can too.


EDIT: Oh yeah, if you're not good with computers, download this thing and delete the .txt extension, then open it in Firefox (you can try another browser but don't blame me if it doesn't work ).


----------



## keemy (Aug 21, 2010)

LOLOLOL


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> LOLOLOL



ZOMG I THINK YOU BEAT THE WORLD RECORD


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2010)

you suck keemy 

here is a better scrambler, replace the entire scramble function with this:

```
function scramble() {
 // clear
 for (var i=1;i<10;i++) {
  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[0];
  gebi(i+9).bgColor = colors[0];
 }
 // generate some random colors
 var done, len = levels[diff].length;
 for (var i=0; i<len; i++) {
  for (var j=0; j<levels[diff][i]; j++) {
   done = false;
   while (!done) {
    var tile = Math.floor(Math.random()*9)+1;
    if (gebi(tile+9).bgColor == "white") {
     gebi(tile+9).bgColor = colors[i+1];
     done = true;
    }
   }
  }
 }
 // do a random permutation
 var y=[0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8];
 for (var i=0;i<8;i++) {
  var swap = Math.floor(Math.random()*(9-i));
  var temp = y[i];
  y[i] = y[i+swap];
  y[i+swap] = temp;
 }
 for (var i=1;i<10;i++) gebi(i).bgColor = gebi(y[i-1]+10).bgColor;
}
```


----------



## Logan (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel so stupid.


----------



## keemy (Aug 21, 2010)

ok I got a legit 1:11 on pochmann level (I think 15~20 seconds would be reasonable with some practice) now erg i need to learn a 4 cycle hmm maybe I will just use ksolve or w/e on this when I have time.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2010)

44.646 pochmann, but it was lucky, after placing the center piece I just had two 3-cycles... I'm gonna do an avg12.

EDIT: 44.646 3:14.671 (3:20.629) 1:09.65 1:19.381 1:37.697 54.363 1:23.366 46.432 57.969 (14.081) 1:22.48 => 1:21.066
the 14 was crazy, solved the center and managed to get only a 4-cycle left, then I performed a 4cycle and it just so happened to be the right one o_0

EDIT: 1:09.65 1:19.381 1:37.697 54.363 1:23.366 46.432 57.969 (14.081) 1:22.48 38.676 1:30.166 (2:28.865) => 1:10.018
it is hard not to mess up this thing

EDIT: 1:23.366 46.432 57.969 (14.081) 1:22.48 38.676 1:30.166 (2:28.865) 47.308 26.281 57.772 54.212 => *58.466*
wheee (OK, I think I'm done)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 22, 2010)

14.081 wat


----------



## maggot (Aug 22, 2010)

i have an actual slide, it is very simple. this is much more entertainment lmao
i like the concept, but again, they fool you with "10000" puzzles, but they're all easy. i did 125 of them in 5 min on medium and on hard i beat the lightning round thing on the first try lol. this puzzle would be cooler if there was a mod to make it more difficult.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think the actual Slide is not really marketed to serious puzzlers, but rather to typical people who are going to be happy they can solve stuff by trial and error. It's cool to be able to take the concept further - but it's too bad they didn't think to do that already.

Anyway, either "10000" is a joke or they honestly hardcoded in a bunch of puzzles, which would be really silly. Imagine an electronic Rubik's Cube which advertised that it could scramble in 10000 different ways.


----------



## Erzz (Sep 12, 2010)

How do I do this with windows 7?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I think the actual Slide is not really marketed to serious puzzlers, but rather to typical people who are going to be happy they can solve stuff by trial and error. It's cool to be able to take the concept further - but it's too bad they didn't think to do that already.
> 
> Anyway, either "10000" is a joke or they honestly hardcoded in a bunch of puzzles, which would be really silly. Imagine an electronic Rubik's Cube which advertised that it could scramble in 10000 different ways.



I won the slide, and I have to say, it is kinda fun. One thing I don't like is it doesn't time you. The packaging is rather misleading.
"Save your best times" or something along the lines of that. It has high scores saved as how many you got on each level, ie, easy, 10/10. You can't beat that >_<
Pretty fun, but I wish they'd quit with the, Revolution, Slide and Touch cubes, and just move back to the traditional. Instead of the slide, they could've remade the clock, or invented/remade other puzzles.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Pretty fun, but I wish they'd quit with the, Revolution, Slide and Touch cubes, and just move back to the traditional. Instead of the slide, they could've remade the clock, or invented/remade other puzzles.



But this is TechnoSource making things (not Winning Moves or Seventowns), and they specialize in electronic games.


----------



## cube980 (Oct 13, 2010)

[EDIT: Oh yeah, if you're not good with computers, download this thing and delete the .txt extension, then open it in Firefox (you can try another browser but don't blame me if it doesn't work ).[/QUOTE]

Uh... how do I download this?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2010)

Try using your browser's "save as" function.

EDIT: Seems like the download link is down. The slide sim can now be found at http://mzrg.com/rubik/slide.html.


----------



## cube980 (Oct 14, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Try using your browser's "save as" function.
> 
> EDIT: Seems like the download link is down. The slide sim can now be found at http://mzrg.com/rubik/slide.html.


 
Thanks


----------

